# Casper and Saffi ragdoll and Bengal x Burmese



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Seeking a Home Together
Casper and Saffi are looking for a loving, new home together. They are used to living with older children, aged 9 years+ They have access to a garden when the weather is good but are mainly indoor cats. Both are friendly, gentle cats, that love a fuss and they are used to human companionship during the day. For more information about Casper and Saffi, please click on the link Ragdolls Seeking New Families
if you are interested please fill in the on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------

